# Glückwunsch, Manni Ludolf hat geheiratet



## DER SCHWERE (11 Dez. 2012)

Zusammengeschweißt: Manni Ludolf hat geheiratet

Dernbach - Er hatte lange gewartet, aber dann ging doch alles ganz schnell: Manni Ludolf hat 2011 seine Frau fürs Leben gefunden. Jetzt haben sich er und seine Angebetete Jana standesamtlich trauen lassen. "Das Ganze ging im engsten Familienkreis über die Bühne", verrät der Bürgermeister von Dernbach, Heinz-Rudi Becker. "Und seitdem hat der Manni eine Regierung", scherzt er.





Getroffen haben sich der jüngste Ludolf-Bruder und die medizinisch-technische Assistentin das erste Mal 2009 bei einer Feier der Ludolfs mit ihren Fans. Schon damals hat es bei der knapp über 30-Jährigen gefunkt – doch bei Manni traf Amors Pfeil erst ein wenig später ins Ziel. „Jana ist zuverlässig, ehrlich und authentisch“, schwärmt er jetzt. „Ich habe aber mit meiner letzten Freundin schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Deshalb war ich vorsichtig.“ Doch Jana blieb zum Glück der beiden hartnäckig, obwohl sie sich eigentlich als eher schüchtern bezeichnet: „Ich hab mich getraut und bin einfach mal zu Manfred in die Werkstatt nach Dernbach gefahren. Ein paar Autoteile habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gekauft – ich war also erst mal seine Kundin“, lacht sie.

240 Kilometer für Kaffee mit Manni - Fanin, Freundin und dann mehr...

Danach kam sie immer wieder auf einen Kaffee, mehrmals die Woche – jeweils 240 Autokilometer aus Frankfurt hin und zurück. Bald zog sie ins 50 Kilometer entfernte Limburg und wechselte auch den Arbeitsplatz. „Ich hab mich immer näher an Manfred rangerobbt. Meine Freunde haben mich für verrückt erklärt“, lacht Jana. Am 17. Dezember stellte Manni ihr die entscheidende Frage: „Bist du Fanin, Freundin oder willst du mehr?“ „Natürlich will ich mehr“, antwortete Jana ohne zu zögern. Noch am selben Tag wurden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und die Verlobung gefeiert.





Die standesamtliche Hochzeit gab's dann am 10.10.2012 um 10.10 Uhr, trotz des markanten Datums war das aber eher spontan: „Das war ein Schnellschuss“, erzählt Manni. „Wir haben eine Lücke in Manfreds Terminplan entdeckt – und uns einfach zwei Tage vorher beim Standesamt angesagt“, sagt Jana, die seit ihrem Einzug in Manfreds Häuschen im Westerwald die Termine des Schrottlers im Blick behält. „Sie ist jetzt meine Chefsekretärin“, sagt Manni stolz.
Die Frischverliebten ziehen positive Bilanz, obwohl sie jetzt nicht nur zusammenleben, sondern auch miteinander arbeiten. „Ich tippe gerade die Bücher, die Manfred mit dem Diktiergerät einspricht“, sagt Jana. „Ich will einen Kindergeschichten-Band herausbringen“, sagt der vielseitige Schrottler. „Außerdem schreibe ich die Geschichte unserer Familie nieder. Wir sind noch nicht fertig, aber es scheint leider so, als stammten wir von Raubrittern ab. Bauern wären mir lieber gewesen“, verrät er.

Den häuslichen Frieden stört diese Vergangenheit jedoch nicht: Wenn es Streit gibt, dann meistens ums Fernsehprogramm, erzählen die frisch Vermählten. „Wenn Manni sauer ist, schmollt er für eine kleine Weile“, sagt Jana. „Und meistens bin ich es auch, der nach einer halben Stunde wieder ankommt“, ergänzt der. Spaziergänge oder Jogging-Läufe durch den Westerwald genießt das Paar zusammen. „Allerdings joggt Manfred rückwärts wie vorwärts gleich schnell. Für mich macht er langsamer“, lacht Jana.
In den Reality-Shows der Ludolfs will Jana aber keine Rolle spielen. Trotzdem findet sie Gefallen daran, mit einem Prominenten zusammen zu sein: „Meine Schüchternheit habe ich ein bisschen überwunden – mittlerweile gehe ich gern auf Fans und andere Prominente zu. Da hat Manni abgefärbt“, sagt sie. „Es ist schön, dass ich jetzt so viele Leute aus so vielen Bereichen kennenlernen kann.“ Deshalb ist sie auch immer mit dabei, wenn Manni Auftritte in der Nähe hat. Und die kirchliche Hochzeit? „Ist für 2013 geplant“, verraten die beiden. „Einen Termin gibt es noch nicht, aber die Farbe des Brautkleids steht schon fest: Ich will in Grün heiraten“, verrät Jana. Und zum Thema Kinder sagt Manni: „Was kommt, das kommt.“​

Quelle: Rhein Zeitung


----------



## MetalFan (11 Dez. 2012)

Das ich das noch erleben darf! :thumbup:


----------



## didi33 (11 Dez. 2012)

Da wird es dann wohl bald eine Serie "Manni in Love" oder so geben.


----------



## cpb999 (12 Dez. 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## krawutz (12 Dez. 2012)

Wenn das nicht in der Kategorie "Promi Nachrichten" stünde ...


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2012)

Wenn man die Pflegefälle bei Bauer sucht Frau unter die Haube bekommt dann sollte ein Ludolf doch kein Problem sein


----------



## LuigiHallodri (12 Dez. 2012)

Jetzt muß er sich noch einen weiblichen Gartenzwerg besorgen, für den Fall, dass es mal Knatsch gibt!


----------



## comatron (13 Dez. 2012)

Ungeahnte Perspektiven fürs TeePfau : von der Begattung bis zur Einschulung - alles live !


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Manni der alte Frauenheld 

Aber er hat sichs verdient!!

Bravo Manni !!!!


----------

